# Bass fishing trip request



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It has been around forty years since I did any serious bass fishing. Prior to that, all I ever fished for were largemouth and was fairly good at it.
I would like to get back into bass fishing and was wondering if an experienced bass fisherman in the Medina area or within twenty miles would be willing to take me out and show me what is new and working these days.
I'll offer that I would be glad to return the favor and have you out on my Erie boat to hit the Ruggles area for smallmouth plus walleye during May.
PM me if it sounds like we could set up a trip.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I would be happy to. Pm sent


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I also sent a PM yesterday.......but I guess the man doesn't want to go fishing with me.LOL


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

PM sent. Ill put you on some hogs.


----------

